
A year of sponge - stephsmithio
https://blog.stephsmith.io/a-year-of-sponge/
======
stephsmithio
I decided to take on 2018 differently, which resulted in being able to
quantify my year: \- 125 days learning to code \- 21 books \- 121 days
exercising \- 4 side projects Etc.

I wrote about this experience which resulted in a "sponge framework" that I
hope is helpful for others in 2019

